

Oracle and Sun - eljufr
http://www.oracle.com/us/sun/index.htm

======
hga
An "Overview and Frequently Asked Questions for the Developer Community"

Short, fact filled and to the point. Also doesn't appear to be sugarcoating
things, e.g. " _Project Kenai, however, will be discontinued for public use.
Oracle will continue to use it internally and look for ways that our customers
can take advantage of it. The timeline for users to migrate their data and
projects...._ "

(Note that this makes sense, there's no need for Snoracle to run their own
public project hosting site.)

